# Sub not performing as it should, what can be done?



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm having some trouble getting my BK Monolith to perform as it should in my setup.

My room is 6m x 4.2m with low pitched ceilings (loft room) and an open staircase leading into it. 

Sub is in front right corner, to the side and set back from the floorstanders.

Ive tried asking over at avforums but didn't get any advice as to what can be causing it to rolloff at 30 instead of extending to 20.

I've also tried searching google but have been unable to find anything this specific.

I'm not allowed to post links yet otherwise I'd link the REW curves

Any help would be greatly appreciated, cheers.

P.S. I made sure the soundcard (X-Fi Xtreme Gamer) was calibrated correctly and C weighting was selected in REW and on the Radio Shack SPL Meter.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


----------



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## SubNub (Mar 13, 2011)




----------

